# Grain cars



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

What type of cars were used to haul grail in the 50s and 60s. I have a mix or steam and diesels and want the cars to fit in.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Grain box cars an covered 2-3bay hoppers. I use both, as I model 1920-1960, but the majority of my grain cars are box cars. I use open 34-foot hoppers to transfer grain from the local elevator to the main elevator since it is just a short distance, in theory.

*Grain Boxcar*
http://www.alberta2005rail.com/cp403584.jpg

*Interior*
http://www.alberta2005rail.com/inside403584.jpg


*Covered Hopper*
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f2/6619.JPG/250px-6619.JPG

Bob


----------



## chris conaway (Sep 28, 2009)

up until the 60's grain was transported in clean, 40' box cars that had inside wood or paper door inserts that keep the grain in the boxcar until it reached it's destination. Then they would remove the wood or cut the paper and the grain would spill out. They would have someone sweep out the car when they were done. This was not very efficient so covered hoppers were developed to carry grain more efficiently. By the late 60's they were quickly replacing the 40' box car.


----------



## KevinJarvis (Sep 4, 2009)

chris conaway said:


> up until the 60's grain was transported in clean, 40' box cars that had inside wood or paper door inserts that keep the grain in


I have to concur. Seen many of these up close when I was a kid.
My dad was the local agent and the grain elevator was only 150 ft from the depot where I 'grew up'. 

KJ


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I got to watch many cars being filled. The elevator was 1 1/2 blocks out of my back door. I saw MANY grain boxcars as well as covered hoppers being filled on the Pennsylvania RR spur behind the house. The hoppers were rare, mostly boxcars. 

The elevator used lumber, not paper, when "patching" or bulkheading the door. The wood would fit into an iron bracket that was similar to the bracket on a barn door only much stouter and larger. There was always a pile of lumber along the tracks by the loading "chute". Actually it was a couple of long hoses connected to the side of the elevator. 

I can remember, now, that a guy would actually get on the roof of the cars to fill them via a hatch in the roof. I'm wondering if they used old reefers? I've never seen cars like these. Another guy would get inside the car until it reached a certain level, climb out and finish filling the car. The car sat on a set of scales so that they wouldn't overload the thing. The scale plate is still there but the old wooden elevator burned down long ago.

I remember old Charlie George, the owner of the elevator, paying us boys a quarter to sweep out the cars before they were loaded. Then we would go into the office and buy pop and candy. Pop was 7 cents, with a penny deposit on the bottles, and the candy bars were a nickel as were potato chips. I guess he knew he'd get his money back in prompt order. We usually just sat down on the bench on the platform, just outside the office door, under the roof and enjoy the fruits of our labors, so bottle deposit was never charged.

Bob


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL Bob. You just dated yourself.


----------



## chris conaway (Sep 28, 2009)

I know that the western maryland railway and I am sure other railroads had special facilities at their port in Baltimore that would actually tip the car and move it around so that they could empty the grain faster. I have a copy of a promotional film that shows them dumping a box car full of grain. The machine did not flip the car over like a coal hopper it just tilted it.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Chiefmcfuz, dated myself? Just because I didn't have a Gameboy, X-Box or Nintendo.... I had a small 20-25 customer paper route when I was 9-years old. Seems like I've worked all of my life.

And when I wasn't working to make money to buy model cars and trains, I was playing basketball or baseball at the local church parking lot or at the the park, respectively. 

Bob


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

No Bob. I mean with the soda pricing. I used to work for a beer and soda distributor so the pricing was familiar to say the least


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

No Bob. I mean with the soda pricing. I used to work for a beer and soda distributor so the pricing was familiar to say the least 


Oh and my paper route only had 17 customers LOL. 

I wasn't being malicious I just remember when just having a dollar was a good feeling. 

I also remember when as a kid and you mowed the neighbors lawn or shoveled their driveway after they paid you, you did thank you not "that's it".


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Chiefmcfuz, to elaborate a bit more... Mountain Dew was new, many gas stations still sold 6oz Cokes, RC Cola was a household name, came in 10oz bottles, and one of the bigger sellers, and we still had some candies that were 2 for a penny.

BTW, when I quit passing papers, my senior year in high school, I deliver over 400 Sunday papers, you know the big heavy ons? And I carried three different dailys. Sometimes it was hard keep track of who got what paper. Some got just one, some two and some took all three. 

I also mowed about a dozen yards in the summer and carried a snow shovel on the paper route and shoveled the walks of my older customers. I never asked for payment. Shoveling only increased my delivery time by 1/2 hour. Great thing was that these folks treated me VERY well at Christmas time. One went as far as to give me $50 for Christmas. Not at all bad for the 1960's. 

Bob


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I understand completely. I never asked for payment, and a lot of times refused but was made to take it anyway. I gave up my paper route in sophomore year of high school to work in the distributor and that was around 1986. But still we were taught respect by our parents. I just wish I had the experience you had with trains. My only experience was watching the metro north trains go by and occasionally a freight train. To be able to work on them must have been great!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

One of the things I remember while in grade school, was a field trip to the depot in Gas City, Indiana. Jonesboro and Gas City are two little towns separated by a river. We share a common school system and many other things.

Anyway, we got to tour a caboose and a diesel switcher along with the depot. I have the old desk and chair and a couple of benches from the depot that has been long torn down. The old desk is one of those old "pigeon-hole" types. Big and heavy is an understatement. I also have a freight cart from another depot that was here in the area.

Each time I sit at that desk, I remember that field trip. The better half uses it mostly now. Figures out the bills and such. I found it at an estate sale of a gentleman that was a conductor on the old NYC route. He would start his shift, most generally, from that depot. Unfortunately, I didn't get a deal on it and had to pay a premium price. 

I have been giving some thought lately to donating it to the local museum, as well as a few other things I have collected from the local area that pertained to the railroads and the factories around here. But, the better half wants to keep the desk.....

Bob


----------



## FireAce (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there a N scale grain hopper available that allows one to open it and unload? Like into a pit or something? Thanks for any info. I have a great plan if they are available.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Do you mean one that allows you to fill and empty the car? There are none in N-scale that I am aware of. I believe Bowser made a coal car with operating hopper but nothing at all in N comes to mind.

Bob


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Fleischmann made some stuff in N that actually operated and turned the car upside down to dump the load. However they are European, and more oriented towards coal/ore, although the ore system could probably be made to work with most n scale rolling stock somehow.


----------



## FireAce (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys! Maybe I'll have to design a vacuum system to unload. I'm working towards a hands free operation in hauling some kind of cargo, where two operates can share the same 4 by 8 foot layout, one guy on each side. Relays and switches will control who runs which "block" as I'm not sure if i want to go with the DCC system (cost issue I suppose). Still planning this over in my mind, have no yet started as I'm finishing an HO Thomas the train by Trackmaster layout for my kids.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

were 2 bay covered hopers ever delivered grain these days? if not what else? i know cement so i'm thinking whether i should change the gran elevator i'm planning for concrete mixing plant...


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

FireAce said:


> Thanks guys! Maybe I'll have to design a vacuum system to unload. I'm working towards a hands free operation in hauling some kind of cargo, where two operates can share the same 4 by 8 foot layout, one guy on each side. Relays and switches will control who runs which "block" as I'm not sure if i want to go with the DCC system (cost issue I suppose). Still planning this over in my mind, have no yet started as I'm finishing an HO Thomas the train by Trackmaster layout for my kids.


DCC is not as expensive as you might think. By the time you add switches for power districts, additional wiring for same, the time spent on cutting track and isolating the districts..... I'd go DCC from the start. 

Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

stationmaster said:


> DCC is not as expensive as you might think. By the time you add switches for power districts, additional wiring for same, the time spent on cutting track and isolating the districts..... I'd go DCC from the start.
> 
> Bob




I agree.
As long as your starting new, DCC would be the way to go if you got the extra dollars to invest.
As it's a lot easier to set up now then to go back and add later.

It's only money. You deserve it. You earned it. Right?
Just keep telling yourself this.

It makes me feel better.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Bachmann makes a very economical entry level DCC set. If you want a bit higher quality, check into Digitrax Zephyr. Digitrax can be a bit testy to learn but is well worth it.

bob


----------



## FireAce (Oct 19, 2009)

I will be looking into the DCC system, although I am a DIY guy, have lots of time, and get wire for literally free, and relays 66cents a pop isnt bad. I have my own design on running the blocks where a 4 year old could manage. Will post when I get to it. 

The "unload able grain" cars idea, was to have an interactive setup, and not just a merry go round set. I want the engines to be "busy" doing different things. Any ideas would be very helpful. I am looking at hands free operation, all the user needs to do is keep his hands on the custom built control panel. Thanks a million for your input!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I am wondering how you would "open" the cars' hoppers to unload. Most servos are much too large. The "dumping" process would have to be manual. So the "wants" will be restricted by technology.

I think, if you decide on DCC, that a 4 year old will learn to run the layout better and quicker than you. My granddaughter ran my layout, though in a basic operation, at age three. she could even throw the switches and pass into sidings using the controller. Remember, they are growing up knowing no other technology where we still have analog technology corrupting our way of thinking.

Bob


----------



## FireAce (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, maybe not that "hands free" lol. Hand opening the hopper would be perfectly fine. I am open for ideas on a great DCC controller. I am not interested in a "starter" set. This will be a 4 by 8 foot layout with lots of activity. I need dependable track (realistic as possible) and good control of the engines. Code 55 looks really good, but my local hobby shop carries most of the code 80, so I might settle for convenience, 

Any "watch out for this or that" are welcome. I am a beginner in N scale, but not in modeling layouts.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I have an HO layout. I am using the Digitrax Super Empire Builder. Lenz also make a good one. My reasoning is that I have a large layout, and a ton of engines.

I looked at many before making my decision. I like the 4-digit address system and the fact that the software is upgradeable.

If your layout is small, you may not want a such a powerful system. I've heard good things about the Bachmann EZ Command. But, many have outgrown it. But, it is economically priced and seems a great buy for entry level DCC.

One word about the Digitrax. It seems to many that it is not user friendly. Granted, it takes a bit to learn the procedure, but once you've gone through it a couple of times, it becomes second nature.

A buddy has a Lenz system, it too is a great system. 

I don't think you can go wrong with either the Digitrax or the Lenz.

One thing I would advise. Set up an isolated programming track. I use a siding that is isolated from the rest of the layout but can still be used as a part of the layout. Some have a completely isolated rail. I thought that to be a bit much. The setup I used does the same as having a "programming track, yet allows me to have a fully functional siding for passing trains. AND, I don't have to pick up the engine to place it on the layout, it's already there. Just run it out of the siding and hook it up to a line of cars and we are running.

I use plastic rail connectors and wire the siding to the controller. It becomes similar to a "power district" in that sense. 

Bob

Bob


----------



## FireAce (Oct 19, 2009)

OK fine, DCC it is. One question though. I saw some "sound decoders" on Ebay. Now I would have assumed their is a single chip in the engine that takes care of lights, sound and drive motor. Is that correct, or do I actually need three decoders, one for each action?

Also, I have watched my share of youtube videos on layouts, including DCC. Why the heck do the trains ALL start so suddenly and then stop like they hit a wall?? I thought you can go from a stand still to whatever max speed, in replicating how a real engine would start up. Any comments? Thanks fellers


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

A single decoder operates all functions.

The reason that the engines operate in such fashion is they are programmed incorrectly.

Bob


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a DC layout and need to use a steady hand on the controls to avoid the 'fast starts and stops.' Also to do it properly the locomotive needs to have a good drive system, IE flywheels, quality motor etc.


----------



## FireAce (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input, but what exactly is the point of having a "sound decoder" then? Would that be for installing in the actual scenery for some reason or another? Mybe the items I saw were mislabeled.


----------

